# [0-2K ] Need a bassy iem



## evilwit (Apr 6, 2013)

hey guys need an iem under 2k.
SQ preference:earth shattering bass..basically i am a basshead.so need an iem according to that.
these iems must be bassier than the note 2's iem.one more request kindly post the online store link of the iems better if COD.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 8, 2013)

Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com
i personally use it and is great for bass lovers


----------



## dreamchaser (Apr 11, 2013)

will it be compatible with lg optimus l9



samudragupta said:


> Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com
> i personally use it and is great for bass lovers



will it be compatible with lg optimus l9


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2013)

Obviously it will be compatible with the L9, as it's a standard 3.5 mm unit. Now if you mean whether you can make calls with it or not, then no.


----------



## Neo (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know much about Sony IEMs (I don't think they are good at all) , bit if its just bass, SoundMagic PL11 does a really good job for its price.
Signature Acoustics C-12 from the in-house brand of proaudiohome is a really good IEM for 2.4k. Highly recommended.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 13, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com
> i personally use it and is great for bass lovers



are this sturdy and suitable for trance music


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 16, 2013)

Deadman said:


> are this sturdy and suitable for trance music


very much sturdy, and all i listen to is trance and dubstep


----------



## Deadman (Apr 18, 2013)

got this today but i m not impressed by it.the mids and lows seems not be clear.so will there be a huge difference after burning.
pls tell me ur experience


----------



## Deadman (Apr 19, 2013)

20hrs of burn in and i can say it is outstanding


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 20, 2013)

SoundMAGIC E10 ..\m/


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadman said:


> got this today but i m not impressed by it.the mids and lows seems not be clear.so will there be a huge difference after burning.
> pls tell me ur experience





Deadman said:


> 20hrs of burn in and i can say it is outstanding



that much transformation in sound?? 

are you sure its not your brain forcing itself to believe that the sound has improved by that degree??


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 20, 2013)

Soundmagic E10 Are The Best In the Price Range .. I Have Em .. Not as Powerful and Bassy as My Syn Or OvertheHead ATH M50 But .. For The Price They are Best.. The Sony One Are Good But You May Find Build Quality Of Cable A Little Bit Bad !!

*advancedmp3players.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Soundmagic-E10-review.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

soundMAGIC E10 things only i can say
Bang for every penny u pay
TOTALLY V.F.M
BEST IN ITS SEGMENT 
i have them..


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadman said:


> 20hrs of burn in and i can say it is outstanding


yup burn in made a great difference. they are just outstanding...


----------

